# we belong together



## tiffy

could someone translate this into italian please


----------



## Elisa68

_Ci apparteniamo. _


----------



## moodywop

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> _Ci apparteniamo. _


 
Elisa, ma come? Da una romanticona come te mi aspettavo qualcosa come _siamo fatti l'uno-a per l'altro-a_ (I tried to accommodate the whole gamut of sexual orientations ).


----------



## Elisa68

Beh, prenditela con chi mi ha lasciato da sola la sera di S. Valentino... 

Comunque _ci apparteniamo_ secondo me e' romantico, ma perche' trovi che la traduzione sia sbagliata? (mi pare ci sia anche una canzone d'amore di Di Cataldo che nel testo abbia..._ci apparteniamo_")


----------



## TheWiz

Cosa ne dite di "Siamo destinati a stare insieme"?


----------



## moodywop

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Comunque _ci apparteniamo_ secondo me e' romantico, ma perche' trovi che la traduzione sia sbagliata? (mi pare ci sia anche una canzone d'amore di Di Cataldo che nel testo abbia..._ci apparteniamo_")


 
Secondo me _ci apparteniamo _suona male. Forse _apparteniamo l'uno all'altra _suona un po' meglio ma neanche mi piace granché.

Comunque il punto è un altro. _Belong, _oltre ad _appartenere, _ha un altro senso(che a me piace molto):

_I feel I don't belong here_

_After living in London for ten years he decided to go back to Italy. He felt he didn't belong there _(if you'll forgive me the autobiographical digression )

Sono convinto che in _we belong together _il verbo sia usato in questo secondo senso, difficile da rendere in italiano. Per me vuol dire _non abbiamo scelta, siamo fatti l'uno per l'altra e non possiamo far altro che stare assieme. _Più romantico di così! Inoltre in questo senso non c'è più la connotazione di "possesso" insita in "appartenere". I'd much rather somebody said to me that _we belong together _than _you belong to me..._


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

moodywop said:
			
		

> I'd much rather somebody said to me that _we belong together _than _you belong to me..._


 
 But doesn't the pronoun 'ci" imply reciprocity? You belong to me, but, at the same time, I also belong to you! No emotional exploitation, see?  

NB Moody, don't worry: I'm not trying to declare my love for you!  

Marta


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

E' sottile la distinzione che fai: vediamo un po' se ho capito. E' come se ci vedessi:

"we belong togheter (to the same type of persons, who share the same ideals, ... )" , ho capito bene ?

Ossia, anzichè una *appartenenza reciproca*, c'e' una *appartenenza di entrambi ad una categoria astratta*, di esseri che sono in sintonia e condividono modi di vivere, ideali, etc ... 

?



			
				moodywop said:
			
		

> Secondo me _ci apparteniamo _suona male. Forse _apparteniamo l'uno all'altra _suona un po' meglio ma neanche mi piace granché.
> 
> Comunque il punto è un altro. _Belong, _oltre ad _appartenere, _ha un altro senso(che a me piace molto):
> 
> _I feel I don't belong here_
> 
> _After living in London for ten years he decided to go back to Italy. He felt he didn't belong there _(if you'll forgive me the autobiographical digression )
> 
> Sono convinto che in _we belong together _il verbo sia usato in questo secondo senso, difficile da rendere in italiano. Per me vuol dire _non abbiamo scelta, siamo fatti l'uno per l'altra e non possiamo far altro che stare assieme. _Più romantico di così! Inoltre in questo senso non c'è più la connotazione di "possesso" insita in "appartenere". I'd much rather somebody said to me that _we belong together _than _you belong to me..._


----------



## moodywop

Alice_in_Wonderland said:
			
		

> But doesn't the pronoun 'ci" imply reciprocity? You belong to me, but, at the same time, I also belong to you! No emotional exploitation, see?


 
I hope the native speakers will weigh in on this. I'm curious to hear their opinion. My contention is that _belong *to*_ indicates possession, ownership. On the other hand when it is followed by an expression of place the sense changes to "be in the right place", "be where one feels totally at ease".

To quote an example, in a recent Coldplay song there is the line _you belong *with *me. _To me that means _il tuo posto è qui con me._

_Edit: Tommaso, ho visto solo ora il tuo post. Per me è più di una comunanza di ideali e/o interessi. C'è un senso dell'inevitabilità di un destino assieme_


----------



## Elisa68

Carlo,
ma lo stesso senso c'e' anche in italiano. _Appartenere_ non indica solo possesso, ma vuole dire anche _far parte di, essere ricompreso in._

Poi, che ci possano essere altre soluzioni piu' romantiche non ci piove!


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

moodywop said:
			
		

> To quote an example, in a recent Coldplay song there is the line _you belong *with *me. _To me that means _il tuo posto è qui con me_.


 
Moodywop, I was just joking, earlier!  

Comunque si': parliando seriamente, 'we belong together' vuole esprimere per me il concetto 'il nostro posto (nel mondo) e' insieme'. (assieme?)

Marta

[EDIT] Pero' anche "appartenere" non e' solo possesso (e lo stesso cosa in inglese). Faccio esempio che prendo dal dizionario di deMauro:

-I_l fagiolo appartiene alla famiglia delle Leguminose._
_-Beans belong to the family of plants called legumes._

La "famiglia delle leguminose" non possiede affatto il fagiolo!  

Come dice il Nostro caro DeMauro...

*appartenere* 2a far parte, essere compreso in un gruppo, una categoria e sim.: _a. alla borghesia_, _a. a un’associazione_ | far parte di una famiglia: _a. a un nobile casato_ | rientrare in una tassonomia: _il fagiolo appartiene alla famiglia delle Leguminose |_ di luogo: essere incluso nei limiti di uno stato, di una regione, ecc.: _il Veneto appartiene all’Italia_ 

Ora, quando due sono inamorati, non si usa spesso dire che uno diventati una parte dell'anima di un altro?

_-Oramai sei diventato una parte di me, amore mio!_
_-Sarai sempre una parte di me!_

In questo senso mi piace l'idea di Elisa... forse ok, non e' la traduzione piu' letterale di "we belong together" ma mi piace in se'...  

Marta


----------



## You little ripper!

_To belong together_ to me also means that there is some destiny involved.


----------



## ElaineG

> Comunque si': parliando seriamente, 'we belong together' vuole esprimere per me il concetto 'il nostro posto (nel mondo) e' insieme'.


 
Per me, *Marta/Alice* ha centrato il cuore della frase inglese: il destino (o il signore o le stelle ... o) ha dichiarato che il posto dove siamo intenzionati ad essere è insieme. La possessione non c'entra.

"We belong together" mi fa pensare sempre di due pezzi di un puzzle, o del concetto platonico delle anime gemelle -- quando troviamo l'altra metà della nostra anima, ci scopriamo subito che "we belong together."

Gag. Too much romantic piffle for a workday morning.


----------



## Willi

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> _To belong together_ to me also means that there is some destiny involved.


 
In effetti secondo me questa sfumatura non c'è in "ci apparteniamo". Forse allora è meglio "siamo fatti l'uno per l'altra" (e ogni altra combinazione possibile), come suggeriva quel gran romanticone di moody


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> _To belong together_ to me also means that there is some destiny involved.


 
Ispirandomi all'osservazione di Charles, avevo pensato a* il nostro posto è insieme*. O suona "legnoso" e stano, in italiano?

Marta

PS: Tutto questo mi ricorda che a scuola studiammo che secondo il comico Aristofane gli umani cercano sempre la loro meta'... ma ho trovato la storiella mitica su Wikipedia!  Eccola:

_He_ [Aristofane] _explains that there were originally three types of humans: male, female, and an androgynous combination of the two. These humans had four arms, two faces, two sets of sexual organs, and so on; they were completely round, and when they wished to move quickly, used their eight arms and legs to spin rapidly by performing cartwheels. [...] Due to their form, they had great strength and made repeated attempts to attack the gods. In response, Zeus cut these early humans in half. The humans, in turn, began to die from hunger and general idleness [...]. Humans continue to seek after their halves; love, then, "is the name for our pursuit of wholeness, for our desire to be complete"._

Gli amanti appartengono l'uno all'altro nel senso che in orgine erano parte integra l'uno dell'altro... per Aristofane!  

Ok, questo e' il mio ultimo messaggio per oggi perche' la cosa e' davvero complicata e' ho un mal di testa!


----------



## Juri

Una curiosa intromissione, approfittando di S.Valentino:

"A kiss without a beard, is like an egg without salt."


----------



## Willi

Alice_in_Wonderland said:
			
		

> PS: Tutto questo mi ricorda che a scuola studiammo che secondo il filosofo Plato gli umani cercano sempre la loro meta'... ma ho trovato la storiella mitica su Wikipedia!  Eccola:
> 
> _He [Plato] explains that there were originally three types of humans: male, female, and an androgynous combination of the two. These humans had four arms, two faces, two sets of sexual organs, and so on; they were completely round, and when they wished to move quickly, used their eight arms and legs to spin rapidly by performing cartwheels. [...] Due to their form, they had great strength and made repeated attempts to attack the gods. In response, Zeus cut these early humans in half. The humans, in turn, began to die from hunger and general idleness [...]. Humans continue to seek after their halves; love, then, "is the name for our pursuit of wholeness, for our desire to be complete"._
> 
> Gli amanti appartengono l'uno all'altro nel senso che in orgine erano parte integra l'uno dell'altro... per Platone!
> 
> Ok, questo e' il mio ultimo messaggio per oggi perche' la cosa e' davvero complicata e' ho un mal di testa!


 
Ah beh, in realtà questo è un mito comico, infatti è il comico Aristofane che lo racconta, Platone non aveva affatto questa idea dell'amore. Una svista lunga 2500 anni


----------



## moodywop

Apart from "belong together" I really do believe that the emotional connotation of "belong" in the second sense cannot be rendered adequately in Italian.

I could say _il mio posto non è qui _or _non mi sento a mio agio qui _for _I don't belong here _but to me the Italian renditions don't come even close.

What about someone who feels like a misfit and says _I feel I don't belong. _I can't think of anything in colloquial Italian that could convey the same feeling.


----------



## Willi

The only thing I can think of (con beneficio d'inventario) is "non mi sento a casa" but it's completely inadequate. This is one of the (many) english expressions that can't be translated into Italian


----------



## moodywop

Willi said:
			
		

> The only thing I can think of (con beneficio d'inventario) is "non mi sento a casa" but it's completely inadequate. This is one of the (many) english expressions that can't be translated into Italian


 
Thank you, Willi! I'm always arguing with a friend who claims that I exaggerate when I say that what intrigues me most is what is *lost *in translation.

To be fair, there are also many Italian expressions that cannot be rendered adequately in English. One example is the phrase(originally from my dialect, Neapolitan) _togliersi/levarsi uno sfizio._ I may be proved wrong but I don't think there's anything remotely similar in English. After all, even the Italian language had to borrow _sfizio _from Neapolitan


----------



## You little ripper!

moodywop said:
			
		

> Thank you, Willi! I'm always arguing with a friend who claims that I exaggerate when I say that what intrigues me most is what is *lost *in translation.


Carlo, I'm not sure I understand what you mean here. You're the only judge of what intrigues you most. How can someone argue that. If you say that what intrigues you most is what is lost in translation then one takes your word for it, one can't say that you don't. Or will Italians argue about anything?


----------



## Willi

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> Or will Italians argue about anything?


 
There's no limit to what we can argue about  
I think that what he's trying to say (it happens to me as well) is that most Italians, usually the ones who don't know the language, disagree when you say that in English there are so many words and expressions that can't be tranlsated into Italian, and that English is a very "rich" language.
But surely he will explain better than I did


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Mah veramente mi pare che Elisa avesse già rimarcato come in Italiano sia simile (solo per questa volta siamo d'accordo  ).

Io non ho problemi a dire: 

"Questo posto non mi appartiene", "Questi toni non mi appartengono", "Questa è una realtà che non mi appartiene" ...



			
				moodywop said:
			
		

> Apart from "belong together" I really do believe that the emotional connotation of "belong" in the second sense cannot be rendered adequately in Italian.
> 
> I could say _il mio posto non è qui _or _non mi sento a mio agio qui _for _I don't belong here _but to me the Italian renditions don't come even close.
> 
> What about someone who feels like a misfit and says _I feel I don't belong. _I can't think of anything in colloquial Italian that could convey the same feeling.


----------



## You little ripper!

Willi said:
			
		

> There's no limit to what we can argue about
> I think that what he's trying to say (it happens to me as well) is that most Italians, usually the ones who don't know the language, disagree when you say that in English there are so many words and expressions that can't be tranlsated into Italian, and that English is a very "rich" language.
> But surely he will explain better than I did


Thanks Willi. I thought that was probably the case. Although occasionally you do get people who try to tell you that they know  better than you do what you feel and think.


----------



## moodywop

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> Mah veramente mi pare che Elisa avesse già rimarcato come in Italiano sia simile (solo per questa volta siamo d'accordo  ).
> 
> Io non ho problemi a dire:
> 
> "Questo posto non mi appartiene", "Questi toni non mi appartengono", "Questa è una realtà che non mi appartiene" ...


 
Beh, l'unica volta che tu ed Elisa siete d'accordo vi sbagliate tutti e due (scherzo!)

Ti assicuro che "belong" in questa accezione ha una connotazione emotiva che "appartenere" non rende neanche lontanamente. Nei tuoi esempi "non mi appartiene" equivale a "non si confà a me", che è tutt'altra cosa.

Pensa agli esempi "You belong with me" e soprattutto "I feel I don't belong"(sottinteso "anywhere"). Né "appartenere" né altre espressioni italiane riescono a "convey" quest'idea, o meglio questa sensazione. Qui il "lost in translation" è troppo


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Mah ancora non mi sento del tutto persuaso.

A volte tendiamo soggettivamente ad attribuire alle parole delle extravalenze. Non so se sia questo il caso, pero' sinceramente ancora non mi sembra di vedere nell'inglese una "connotazione emotiva " un gran che diversa... ", però bisogna tenere presente che ho avuto una esposizione brevissima alla lingua e quindi mi devo fidare ...

Vediamo un po'....

"I feel I don't belong"(sottinteso "anywhere")
-questo mi sembra che sia lo stesso che in italiano

"You belong with me"
-questo forse veramente non rientra del tutto... Ma siamo sicuri che anche voi sappiate "esattamente" cosa si intende? Credo che, se lo chiarite, in italiano non dovrebbe essere difficile renderlo ...  




			
				moodywop said:
			
		

> Beh, l'unica volta che tu ed Elisa siete d'accordo vi sbagliate tutti e due (scherzo!)
> 
> Ti assicuro che "belong" in questa accezione ha una connotazione emotiva che "appartenere" non rende neanche lontanamente. Nei tuoi esempi "non mi appartiene" equivale a "non si confà a me", che è tutt'altra cosa.
> 
> Pensa agli esempi "You belong with me" e soprattutto "I feel I don't belong"(sottinteso "anywhere"). Né "appartenere" né altre espressioni italiane riescono a "convey" quest'idea, o meglio questa sensazione. Qui il "lost in translation" è troppo


----------



## V52

Salve
I didn't read all the posts, but may I ask something?
Can we say "We belong each other" ? 
Ciao
Vittorio


----------



## ElaineG

> Can we say "We belong each other" ?


 
You can say, "We belong _to_ each other" (implying a sense of possession) or "We belong _with_ each other" (but in this case, "we belong together" means the same thing and sounds better).


----------



## monkeydada

moodywop said:


> Thank you, Willi! I'm always arguing with a friend who claims that I exaggerate when I say that what intrigues me most is what is *lost *in translation.
> 
> To be fair, there are also many Italian expressions that cannot be rendered adequately in English. One example is the phrase(originally from my dialect, Neapolitan) _togliersi/levarsi uno sfizio._ I may be proved wrong but I don't think there's anything remotely similar in English. After all, even the Italian language had to borrow _sfizio _from Neapolitan




ciao a tutti!

stavo cercando su internet qualcosa sul termine 'belong' e sono rimasta intrigata dalla vostra discussione. sono d'accordo con moodywop che ci sono cose che non sempre si riescono a rendere bene quando le si traduce...ed è anche il caso da un dialetto italiano all'altro.  ma è proprio per questo che è interessante scambiarsi opinioni in forum come questo! l'espressione 'I don't belong' è davvero affascinante...ci sono altre proposte di traduzione da parte dei native speakers?
grazie, ciao!


----------



## uiuisa

Ho trovato un'espressione simile, dove il senso, forse, è un po' diverso.
She is dreaming of her lover, that is away.
“I’ll always be yours. We belong together every time you dream.”
"Sarò tuo per sempre. Siamo destinati a incontrarci ogni volta che sogni".
Che ne pensate?


----------



## Juri

Very romantic!


----------

